# Public Apology to Stan Cedarleaf and forum



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a public apology to Stan and the forum.

On 8/15 I posted what was intended as a humorous reply to Stan's inspirational "Thought of the Day" post, it was not ment to be taken in any way as mocking or disrespecting Stan or Stan's post.

*If it was taken that way I do apologize* 
I tend to forget my own sense of humor is not everyone elses, it will not happen again.

Wth Regrets, Vic


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I tend to forget my own sense of humor is not everyone elses...I know that one well. Gets me in trouble all the time.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Vic, it takes a man, and one with integrity to make a formal apology on mls. I respect you for that, and I personally didn't take offense at your comment. Maybe my sense of humor mirrors yours????

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic.... for your apology, I certainly accept it and I know it wasn't meant as anything personal.

May our time on this great site continue to make our hobby most enjoyable.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, your the best


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Enough with the Kissy Kissy, now let's get back to the name calling and fighting please!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't find a better guy then ol Stan, probably one of the nicest guy's on this planet!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 26 Aug 2011 04:41 AM 
OK, Enough with the Kissy Kissy, now let's get back to the name calling and fighting please! 

OK then, Your mother drives a Yugo! Sorry couldnt resist









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b84CV3GERq4


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL 

NO THE YUGO IS MINE 

MOMMA STILL RIDES HER BROOM


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

DAMN! I miss all the good stuff!!!!!

Could someone guide me to what was posted?

I have the same sense of humor..makes me feel good I am not the only one!!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The picture is gone... you missed out... sort of... 

Greg


----------

